# JD 2130 cranks but won't start



## SailorJohn70 (Mar 9, 2021)

I am a tractor newbie.
I bought a worn out but running/functioning 2130 Summer of 2020. It has a bucket lift from Greys (1973 Scotland). It had been sitting in the Case dealership lot for quite a while and they had a hard time starting it the first time but after that it started well most of the summer. In late November it started with week starting issues. I pulled the 5-year-old batteries which were both a little low on fluid and topped them off, cleaned all contacts (on the batteries and tractor), charged and tested the batteries and they seem good. The tractor started well again for about two weeks then it got cold and I could not get it to start. Even now that the weather has warmed up, he tractor will crank and crank untill the batteries die and then I recharge and can crank and crank over and over with no starting. After much cranking I was getting a leak on the braided line going from the fuel bowl (thingy) into the intake manifold. The leak got progressively worse with each cranking. I pulled the fuel filter (large square glass container on right side by firewall). When I pulled the plug clear fuel drained out and would not stop. After about a 1/2 gal of fuel drained and I could not fine a fuel shut-off anywhere I pulled the filter with it still draining. The filter is definitely and issue but I don't think it is the only one. With diesel fuel draining from the filter housing I sprayed and resprayed the filter with carb cleaner and break cleaner untill all the gunk had broken up and it was rinsing clear. I will be getting a new fuel filter but I am fairly certain that there is more to this issue. With everything back together I seem to be getting good fuel flow into the bowl and through the braded line into the intake manifold (I don't have anyway to check fuel pressure or know where to check it). Even spraying starting fluid into the intake does not help the tractor start or even want to start. What should I be looking at to get the tractor to start, what position should the lever on the underside of the fuel pump be in, and what is with that fuel bowl (thingy) by the intake.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
My guess is the "thingy" you're referring to is a "cold weather starting aid" designed to aid starting in cold weather . See photo below. Fuel tank should have a cut-off valve in bottom where fuel line attaches to fitting.

Have you checked to be certain that fuel control(shut off) cable is pushed in allowing mechanism on inj pump to allow fuel flow?

Although not shown for for all 2130's some JD tractors with Roto-diesel IP have check valve in inj pimp that fuel line attaches to that can be clogged stopping IP from pumping fuel.


----------



## SailorJohn70 (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you TX Jim,

The cable is working but the end that connects to the IP is worn and frayed. I should probably replace it, I can disconnect it and work the lever manually to make sure it is not causing any problems. It sounds to me like I need to find the fuel shut off and clean out all the valves on the IP and then blead the fuel system.


----------

